# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ●● ( فرنسا x رومانيا   ) ●●

## العالي عالي

- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم -



اليوم اتشرف بان اقص شريط مشوار المنتخب الفرنسي الكبير في اليورو
بتقديم هذه المباراة الاولى والمهمة في مشوار المنتخب للوصول للنهائي
الغالي . ونقطة البداية نبدئها مع المنتخب المغمور الروماني العنيـد ..ولكم
هذه التقديمة اللي اتمنىى من كل قلبي انها تنال على رضاكم وترضــــي
شغفكــــم .. 
بــســم الله نــبــدأ ,



- الكره و القنــاه الناقـله -

 

الجزيره الرياضيـه الناقل الحصري لبطوله الامم الاوروبيه 2008 ..
الموقع : http://www.aljazeerasport.net
الموقع الرسمي لليورو : http://www.euro2008.uefa.com/
مســرح الاحـــداث في اجمل دول العالم وفي زيورخ السويسرية ..


Zurich - Letzigrund Stadion


. قائـد الكتيبــة الفرنسيــة .

Raymond Domenech


الجنسيــة : فرنسي
تاريخ الميلاد: 24 يناير 1952
العمر: 56

تحول دومينيك المدير الفني للمنتخب الفرنسي
من صفر إلى بطل أو كما تقال بالانجليزية "من زيرو إلى هيرو" فـــــي
غضون أسابيع قليلة. وأشار هذا التحول في شعبية دومينيك دهشة
شديدة خاصة وأنه تعرض لسخرية شديدة من الصحافة قبل مـــــباراة
الفريق الثالثة في مجموعته بالدور الاول في كأس العالم الاخـــــــيرة
والتي تغلب فيها على المنتخب التوجولي 2/صفر ليحجز بطاقة تأهله
إلى الدور الثاني.

وكان دومينيك يصر دائما على أن يكون الحكم علـــيه
من خلال النتائج التي يحققها الفريق في بطولــــــــة
كأس العالم بألمانيا وقد كان على صواب بالـــــــــفعل.
وأجرى دومينيك عددا من التغييرات الخططية فــــــــــي
صفوف فريقه قبل أن يستقر على التشكيل الاساسي.
وكان قرار الدفـــع باللاعـــب الـــشاب فرانك ريــبيري في
التشكيل الاساسي قرارا رائع في كأس العالم الاخـــيرة
وبانتظار الاسامء الجديدة في هذه البطولةا.

وفي الوقت الذي توقع فيه كثيرون أن يقال دومينيك عقب
نهاية البطولة السابقة بألمانيا يستعد المدرب الكبير حالي
ا للتفكير في إمكانية تجهيز الديوك لخوض الغمار لاوروبي الكبير .

. نجــوم الديــوك.

Thierry Henry

النادي: برشلونة - أسبانيا
تاريخ الميلاد: 17 أغسطس 1977
العمر: 30




Franck Ribéry - Bilal

النادي: بايرن ميونخ - ألمانيا
تاريخ الميلاد: 7 أبريل 1983
العمر: 25



Karim Benzema

النادي: ليون- فرنسا
تاريخ الميلاد: 19 ديسمبر 1987
العمر: 20




. انجـازات الكتيبــة الفرنسيــة.


كأس العالم : مرة واحد عام 1998
كأس أمم اوروبا : مرتان 1984 - 2000
كأس القارات : مرتان 2001 – 2003





. اخر استعدادات الكتيبـة.

اسبانيـــا X فرنســـا (1-0) * خوان كاديفيا
فرنســـــا X انجلتـــرا (1-0) * فرانك بلال ريبيري
فرنســـــا X الاكوادور (2-0) * غوميــــس - هدفين
فرنســـــا X بارجواي (1-0) *
فرنســـــا X كولمبيــا (1-0) *





. تصاريح الفرنسيين قبل المباراة .

صـرح الرئيس الفرنسي . انه يسدعم المنتخب الفرنسي وسوف يقوم بزيارة
لهم 


صنف رئيس الإتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم الفرنسي ميشال بلاتيني
منتخبي إيطاليا وألمانيا في طليعة المرشحين لنيل المراكز الأولى
في نهائيات كأس أمم أوروبا التي ستجرى في سويسرا والنمسا من
7 إلى 29 حزيران/يونيو.
وأوضح بلاتيني في لقاء نشرته أسبوعية "لو بوان" الفرنسية أن منتخب
إيطاليا حامل لقب كأس العالم "يبدو له قوياً"، كما أثنى على نتائــــــــج
منتخب ألمانيا المنتظمة، مشدداً على مساره القوي في نهائيات كأس
العالم 2006 وتصفيات كأس أمم أوروبا.

ولم يستبعد ميشال بلاتيني المنتخب على رأس الإتحاد الأوروب
ي في كانون الثاني/يناير 2007 حدوث مفاجآت خلال البطولة.




. مشوار الكتيبـة في النسخة لاخيـرة ...

انجلتــــرا X فرنســـا (1-0) * زين الدين زيدان - هدفين
فرنســـــا X كرواتيــأ (2-2) * تريزيغيه
سويســرا X فرنســـا (3-1) * تيري هنري - هدفي / زين الدين زيدان
اليونـان X فرنســـا (0-1)




و لنكمل مع المنتخب الروماني .. واتمنى من الــــــكل يعذرنــي
ع القصـور في تقديمة المنتخب الروماني لعدم توفر المعلوامات
وان شاء الله اللي عندي يرضيكم .. بــســم الله نــبــدأ ,





قائــــد الحصون الرومانيـــة ..



Victor Piturca

الجنسيــة : روماني
تاريخ الميلاد: 8 مايو 1956
العمر: 52


أعرب فيكتور بيتوركا المدير الفني للمنتخب الرومانيي لكرة القدم
اليوم الأحد عن استيائه من الأداء الذي قدمه فريقه خلال فوزه على نظيره مونتنجرو
4/صفر وديا استعداداً لبطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية "يورو 2008" التي تقام بالنمسا
وسويسرا الأسبوع المقبل.

وصرح بيتوركا اليوم الأحد لوكالة "مديافاكس" الرومانية قائلا "لقد فزنا بأربعة أهداف
ولكنني لست راضياً عن الأداء في الشوط الأول أتمنى ألا تحظى فرنسا بنفس
الفرص التي نالتها مونتنجرو أمس لأنها ستسغلها دون شك"



نجــوم الحصون الرومانيـــة ..




Adrian Mutu

النادي: فيورنتينا - إيطاليا
تاريخ الميلاد: 8 يناير 1979
العمر: 29

Chivu

النادي: إنتر ميلان - إيطاليا
تاريخ الميلاد: 26 أكتوبر 1980
العمر: 27





انجازات الحصون الرومانيـــة ..



No ThinG



اخر استعدادات الحصون الرومانيـــة ..



اسرائيــــل X رومانيــا (0-1)
رومانيــــــــــــا X روســا (1-0)
رومانيــا X الجبل الاسـود (2-0)



نتائج الحصون الرومانيـــة في البطولة الماضية ..

يـــورو 2000

المـــــانيا X رومانيــا (1-1)
البرتغــــال X رومــانيا (1-0)
رومانيــا X انجلتــــــرا (3-2)



انشالله التقديم نال على اعجابكم
العالي عالي

----------


## The Gentle Man

جميل جاد عالي على الملخص الملخص الرائع عن الفريقين

----------


## العالي عالي

> جميل جاد عالي على الملخص الملخص الرائع عن الفريقين


مشكور جنتل مان 

وانتظر ملخص مباراة ايطاليا وهولندا

----------


## احلام

*شكرا على التقديم الرائع*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *شكرا على التقديم الرائع*


هلا احلام منور الموضوع وان شاء الله تكون التغطية ليورو2008 نالت رضاكم

----------

